# Two fake but entirely possible Knicks trades



## ballinfreakNY (Aug 6, 2002)

These aren't real trades but how do you guys feel about these?


New York trades: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
SG Lavor Postell (4.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.8 minutes) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 

New York receives: C Chris Mihm (7.7 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (11.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (9.5 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 27.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.0 ppg, +2.7 rpg, and -1.6 apg. 



Cleveland trades: C Chris Mihm (7.7 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (11.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (9.5 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 27.2 minutes) 

Cleveland receives: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 82 games) 
SG Lavor Postell (4.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 23 games) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: +9.0 ppg, -2.7 rpg, and +1.6 apg. 

This gives the Knicks 2 REAL centers and gives the Cavs some much-needed scoring and proven ability. This also makes the Knicks much younger. Postell showed some promise last year.

__________________________________________________

New York trades: SG Allan Houston (20.4 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (7.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 20.3 minutes) 
SG Lavor Postell (4.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.8 minutes) 

New York receives: SF Grant Hill (16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
SG Mike Miller (15.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.1 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
C Patrick Ewing (6.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.9 ppg, +8.7 rpg, and +5.0 apg. 


Orlando trades: SF Grant Hill (16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
SG Mike Miller (15.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.1 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
C Patrick Ewing (6.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.9 minutes) 

Orlando receives: SG Allan Houston (20.4 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 77 games) 
PF Othella Harrington (7.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games) 
SG Lavor Postell (4.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 23 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.9 ppg, -8.7 rpg, and -5.0 apg. 



The Magic may go down in everything but you can't trust Hill's stats because he only played 4 games last year, and he could have had just 4 good games. Ewing is old and it is only to even up the contracts and give the Knicks a true center. Postell showed promise last year scoring two 20 point games back-to-back.


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

haha yea right.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

the first one wont happen because cavs really want lebron, def like the darius, lebron, wagner possibility, and dont want to get older...the second one wont work because hill is all better, he took off extra time...he is much better, also the magic want duncan and hustons cap killing contract would destroy that possibility, also the magic like m.millers trade value and if a sign and trade were needed to get duncan they would use him


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

i don't think u can trade miles anymore and houston's contract would eat up chances at signing TD...
at least these trades aren't as crazy as twolvefan11... it at least has ewing to NY angle. just warning u, if u post crazy trades, they pounce on you around here...

imagine if they had gotten Big Dog for Spree, Robinson and Hoston, the most one dimensional scorers in the game together... that would be boring to watch.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*How in the world is that first trade possible.*

Cavs do not want Sprewell. Doubt that they would trade Miles, probably won't trade Mihm either at this point. They want to see how he plays without Miller. It was believed that he was beeing frozen out by Miller.


----------

